
How Bezo's dick pics might've been exposed - joshka
https://blog.erratasec.com/2019/02/how-bezos-dick-pics-mightve-been-exposed.html
======
dwd
I haven't seen anyone talking much lately about the alleged "nude selfie" that
Mueller filed under wraps as part of the indictment again the Russian hackers.
That was interesting in itself in that disclosing it would have been
detrimental to the inquiry/national security, etc.

Who did Mueller get it from? Both Manafort and Cohen's electronic devices were
seized, and AMI may have handed stuff over to the investigation as well as
part of their immunity deal.

Was this the one and same nude selfie of Jeff Bezo, who seems to be claiming
that it was leaked by a Government entity?

